# Help me find my dream watch once again!!!!



## Itslilly19 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello I had a watch that was the first one I ever fixed and cleaned as a jewelry professional. It had sat in a drawer in a small jewelry shop I had worked in for a long time. The owner just gave it to me and told me if I could get it working then I could have it( and I did get it working!) it's hard to see from the photo but it is a triple calendar moon phase watch.Fast forward and the the guy I'm with at the time dumps me and take almost everything I own and never returns it!!! Including my watch, I have not been able to find one exactly like this and I know the photo is horrible but does anyone know of any watches that look similar or if you know what this watch it I would appreciate it!!!! It has the moon phase covering the the top half of the watch with non Roman numeral numbers and the days of the month at the bottom above the 6 and it also has the day and month spot in the middle as well!!!I have never been able to find a watch even the same layout as this one please help!!!!


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

You probably can find something similar but it's going to be on the expensive side.


----------



## Itslilly19 (Jan 5, 2021)

Unc Sam said:


> You probably can find something similar but it's going to be on the expensive side.


How expensive? Do you know of any like this from certain brands? I can't find ones similar enough when I search


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

This Oris is available on Chrono24. Maybe this is close enough to what you're looking for.


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

The seller is asking for $972.00.


----------



## Itslilly19 (Jan 5, 2021)

Unc Sam said:


> The seller is asking for $972.00.


Yeah that might be a bit much for me to drop on a watch right now but I will keep that in mind for future watch purchases!!👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

how about this? I know nothing of Grovana watches. It appears to be a Swiss brand with a Ronda quartz movement. Found it via image search. Appears to be 39 mm watch and maybe available online.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you remember the manufacturer or model? What size are you looking for?
Your photo looks like an older model Aerowatch.

Here's a current offering from Aerowatch. It's quartz so less expensive.








Moon Phase Quartz


Steel case, Sapphire crystal Blue sun-brushed dial with roman numerals and indexes




www.aerowatch.com





And a Victorinox quartz that won't break the bank.





Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance Small Blue Dial Ladies Watch 241752


Shop for by at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Quick Google search has me thinking this is very close but has a different band.


----------



## 21Klipz (Dec 10, 2018)

A Rotary Moonphase perhaps?


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Or how about this 40mm quartz watch. very inexpensive quartz.....Peugeot Women's Leather Moon Phase Watch - 3032 (kohls.com)


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

You may be able to pick up something from a micro brand or kickstarter like sekoni for £160, or the Maurice Lacroix is quite nice at £450. If you want to see a beautiful high end moonphase then look no further that Arnold and Son, but that is dream money for most of us


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

FYI, your watch seems to be very much a vintage style like below...


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Itslilly19 said:


> Hello I had a watch that was the first one I ever fixed and cleaned as a jewelry professional. It had sat in a drawer in a small jewelry shop I had worked in for a long time. The owner just gave it to me and told me if I could get it working then I could have it( and I did get it working!) it's hard to see from the photo but it is a triple calendar moon phase watch.Fast forward and the the guy I'm with at the time dumps me and take almost everything I own and never returns it!!! Including my watch, I have not been able to find one exactly like this and I know the photo is horrible but does anyone know of any watches that look similar or if you know what this watch it I would appreciate it!!!! It has the moon phase covering the the top half of the watch with non Roman numeral numbers and the days of the month at the bottom above the 6 and it also has the day and month spot in the middle as well!!!I have never been able to find a watch even the same layout as this one please help!!!!
> View attachment 15634335


Hello, welcome and good luck with your search !
Mentioning a budget would help for more relevant sugestions.
Also, are you looking only for a mechanical/automatic , or a quartz would be just as fine, as long as it resembles your old watch ?

Before I've read it's a triple date, i thought it was this one, a Breil La Luna.
Cheers !
EDIT: your watch mechanical, automatic or quartz ? Did it have a "swiss made" mark at 6 ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks like a Seiko I once noticed whilst browsing vintage watches on EBay a while ago.

Will try and see if I can find the model etc for you.

Does that mean you're available now ? 

(I'm too far away to do anything about it though)


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

sea_urchin said:


> FYI, your watch seems to be very much a vintage style like below...
> 
> View attachment 15634764


This one is the close contender.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Jewelry professional, cleaned AND fixed a triple calendar moon phase watch, and no idea the brand? Unpossible. Would a cartier brighten your day?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> Jewelry professional, cleaned AND fixed a triple calendar moon phase watch, and no idea the brand? Unpossible. Would a cartier brighten your day?


Makes a pleasant change from the usual, I found this watch in my grandma/grandpa's chest of drawers etc.


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmm... this seems like a new style of thread. Can't wait to see how this one develops. Popcorn and lawn chair ready.


----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

Seems like a Hermes Mens Moon phase with a Harley ronda movement


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Was it an automatic or quartz? Doing a quick search for "women's moon phase watch" on eBay brings up a lot of similar watches that may contend as a replacement.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I feel your pain on that one. I had this dope original adidas track zip up and my girlfriend at the time would never return it Lol. I might have a good option similar to what you looking for If you don't mind a chinese watch.








Ebay listing

It uses the famous seagull st19 chronograph movement. You can look up the specific history of the movement, but basically a chinese company bought production rights from a swiss manufacturer, making this the most affordable legit mechanical chronograph movement you can find today. It's also very pretty:








Though I don't believe they make a watch like you are looking for with a viewing style caseback.

or:








Ebay link

What you think?


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

Closest I could find. Everything matches except the hour and minute hand are too thick. Looks like it's an Elgin.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> Jewelry professional, cleaned AND fixed a triple calendar moon phase watch, and no idea the brand? Unpossible. Would a cartier brighten your day?


A few months back, a friend of mine - middle aged male - who is a psych professor started a female facebook account as a classroom experiment and teaching tool. The goal was to get a real world example of what young women are forced to deal with on social media - harassment, unwelcome friend requests, etc. The results were unsurprising yet also pretty gross. It got to the point where "she" was posting pictures of random objects like logs and doorframes and getting hundreds of "likes" and compliments from lonely dudes.

I'm wondering if this is a version of that in reverse - post a photo of a cute young girl with a watch and see how many old, lonely guys fall all over themselves to help "her."


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> A few months back, a friend of mine - middle aged male - who is a psych professor started a female facebook account as a classroom experiment and teaching tool. The goal was to get a real world example of what young women are forced to deal with on social media - harassment, unwelcome friend requests, etc. The results were unsurprising yet also pretty gross. It got to the point where "she" was posting pictures of random objects like logs and doorframes and getting hundreds of "likes" and compliments from lonely dudes.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a version of that in reverse - post a photo of a cute young girl with a watch and see how many old, lonely guys fall all over themselves to help "her."


hah! I'm 35, so neither old nor lonely, but I thought the same. Googled the username like a creep and found a twitter. Legit person. And her question has been answered I think, so it's all good.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Urs Haenggi said:


> hah! I'm 35, so neither old nor lonely, but I thought the same. Googled the username like a creep and found a twitter. Legit person. And her question has been answered I think, so it's all good.


I ran a reverse image search, also like a creep, and only came up with the photo in the OP so if it's a troll attempt, at least some real effort has been made.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> A few months back, a friend of mine - middle aged male - who is a psych professor started a female facebook account as a classroom experiment and teaching tool. The goal was to get a real world example of what young women are forced to deal with on social media - harassment, unwelcome friend requests, etc. The results were unsurprising yet also pretty gross. It got to the point where "she" was posting pictures of random objects like logs and doorframes and getting hundreds of "likes" and compliments from lonely dudes.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a version of that in reverse - post a photo of a cute young girl with a watch and see how many old, lonely guys fall all over themselves to help "her."


My point exactly. I've said it before, the 'help the lil lady out' pretense. Playing on gullible d men, horny teens and saf incels. Just another way of trying to shear the (generally more then willing) sheep


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Vintage Lotus Moon Phase Quartz Watch | Unisex Lotus Moonphase Watch


This beautiful Lotus Moon Phase quartz watch is now part of our vintage watch collection. With a stunning gold-tone dial that hosts the moon phase feature of this special vintage watch, this timepiece is of rare beauty and it looks gorgeous on the wrist.




vintageradar.com


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

There is a Waltham that looks similar:


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

I’m amazed that no one has yet pointed out that the watch in the original photo does not appear to have a triple date complication. You have found lots of similar watches though. So either OP is mistaken or the hunt is still on.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> My point exactly. I've said it before, the 'help the lil lady out' pretense. Playing on gullible d men, horny teens and saf incels. Just another way of trying to shear the (generally more then willing) sheep


Baaa...........


----------



## Itslilly19 (Jan 5, 2021)

Eltrebor said:


> View attachment 15634609
> 
> Quick Google search has me thinking this is very close but has a different band.


Oh my gosh that's exactly what I'm looking for just a different band


----------



## Itslilly19 (Jan 5, 2021)

Seabee1 said:


> Jewelry professional, cleaned AND fixed a triple calendar moon phase watch, and no idea the brand? Unpossible. Would a cartier brighten your day?


Again as I said in the original post I can't remember the brand because someone stole it from me and I found it in a drawer for free mostly a sentimental piece for me


----------

